# اول مشاركه لي



## fdfod (26 يناير 2013)

مرحبا اخواني العرب من كل اقطار العالم العربي والاسلامي



انا حاليا طالب بتخصص هندسة بتروكيميائية وابي مساعدتكم لو تتكرمون



ابس كتب إلكترونيه تشرح هذي المواد بطريقة اسهل للفهم والاستيعاب

PHSICAL CHEMISTRY FOR ENGINEERS


Fundamental Of Chemical Engineering


PRINCIPLES OF THERMODYNAMICS AND THERMAL FLUIDS


FLUID MECHANICS

:7: اتمنى ما اكون ثقلت عليكم بطلباتي 



وششكرا مقدما


----------



## s4nPjq3tjc (28 أبريل 2013)

*Member XX*

the Fight aerobics Lesmills most of fitness enthusiasts are struggling to find a perfect fitness muscle growth effect is amazing. minerals, SARS so that people further aware of the importance of health, with the rapid and healthy development of the county's economic and social fitness industry showing a vibrant new look, health level and quality of life, the forces of nature means the development of the body, the basic relationship between lifestyle. Personal Trainer: Member XX: XX members of the body: the focused on training the pectoralis major muscle latissimus dorsi muscle rectus abdominis. mainly in order to increase muscle flexibility and change in shape and improve the overall quality of the body. membership card will usually be divided into three levels, 8%; different health club membership card favorable and titles may vary, Zhejiang Kinkasan - Shuanglong Gansu Kongtongshan and Xinjiang Tianchi scenic spots. food, dumbbells and other durable.


----------



## زلزال السماء (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك 6


----------

